# router table



## jeffbob (Feb 8, 2005)

I just went to my local Sears and picked up one of the tables. I am new to woodworking and had bought a cheapo table a couple of weeks ago. This one is much better. It also came with a light and a set of ten bits. The bits are sold in a set by themselves for $60.00. I had to ask the salesman if they had one. It was in the back room. It is the same one as the 26608 but with a lot of extras. It is not a Rockler or Benchdog but will suffice for my inexperienced person.

Thank you so much for the hint. This is twice today I have received something from the Forum. I am looking for ways to give back.

Jeff


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Don't kid yourself Jeff. This is a very good deal on an excellent table set up. I grabbed one last night. Make sure you hang onto the black plastic shim. By placing it under the left side of your fence you can actually edge joint your boards. Save the worklight for use on another tool. It would just end up being in the way of set ups.


----------

